# Software Processing Suites



## mezamashiman (May 5, 2010)

I have recently started expanding my studio and have invested in a new RME Fireface and a whole batch of software synths from East/West. My music is mostly instrumental, and I mainly mix and process in the box. I'm loving my new setup so far.

So, now I'm looking to invest in quality software DSP. I just feel that the reverbs and compressors that came with Logic just aren't cutting it anymore.

My question: What would be your "desert island" software DSP?? I think I'm going to start off with reverb and compressors, but I'm interested in anything have to recommend and why.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there,

There are many, many possible answers to a question like that (as you're probably aware), but just to clarify - when you talk about DSP, are you referring to "native" software plugins (so called because they rely on their host CPU to provide the necessary processing power) or hardware-based DSP cards such as UAD or Powercore? I ask b/c your post implies native plugins, but DSP is a term that's more generally used in connection with hardware cards...

In any case, there's an awful lot to talk about


----------



## mezamashiman (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, spacedout.

Yes, I'm talking about native software plugins. I'm not at a point yet where plugins are hogging my CPU, so I'd like to start off with native software plugins.

There are just so many and a lot of them don't have samples or demos, so I'd like to hear a bit of word of mouth.


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey amigo,
What price range you taling about, may be I can tell you what I find as the most bang for buck out of what I use. Thats what its going to boil down to for certain.


----------



## mezamashiman (May 5, 2010)

Okay, let's say $800 or less per plugin.

What are your "can't live without em!" plugins?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't have this particular one, but it's high on my list at the moment: Izotope Alloy. It's an all-in-one EQ/dynamics plugin (no reverb though) designed to be used as a track plugin, as opposed to Ozone (which I do own), which is more designed for mastering use. You can download a demo as well...


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well Ill suggest a few,

Waves any flavor or bundle, cant go wrong.

MCDSP, really good sounding, nice analog feel and color. Emerald Suite

DUY stuff sounds really good but there tech support is hoooooooooorrrrible.

IK Multimedia, T-RackS3, or singles, opto,brickwall,linear phase eq,and for all the "meter readers" out there, their metering plugs are really nice. How ever its best to mix to your DAWs default to keep a handle on volume and clipping.

The Nebula stuff is also pretty good, cheap compared to the sound, but is quircky depending on the OS, System Hardware, and DAW. 

Sonnox, sounds very good as well, but the price is sky high for what it does.

These are just a few but can say for certain are the best bang for the buck, youll like a large majority of whats in the above bundles, and the ones you dont use much is usually because they sound cool but not really usable in some sessions or situations. i.e., Waves monomod, be good for effect or maybe dance or audio for film, but not really for country, rock, blues etc. cant find a place for it.

Forget anything you need a card for. The dsp card will be extinct over the next 24 months or sooner. I know, I know, before anyone gets a bee in their bonnet, UAD,TDM, etc., sound great not knocking the plug, but trust me at the moment the overhead your paying on the bundles because of the hardware envolved will be like wiping your rear with 60% of the money you just spent. So as far as bang for buck stay in the native world for the moment.


And depending on which DAW you use, some have really good stuff. Avid, Seqouia, Samplitude. Hold off on the Avid for a minute or two though, it will behove your wallet.

And ask some people locally you can talk to that have similar, or better facilities. Some will share, some will say they dont know, you know egos dictate that they may have a "Secret" to mixing or something, then they'd be giving away trade secrets to the competition. HA! love that one. Im friends with a few, shoot probably was that way for years. Its hard to just give away something that takes so long to get sometimes. Thats the logic anway. But try anyway. 

Try demos, dont just listen to me,or anyone, try'em if it sounds good then buy it.
And for me there is no cant live without plug. There are preferrences however. I know what sound Im looking for at a given time, and which one I need to use to get the results quickest, at that moment its my favorite plug, then the next. Gues thats why my marriages never worked out. Execpt this one. Ha, now I go for what works best ..

Play on Gentlemen.:devil:


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

For a very good native reverb plugin, try Ether. I think there is a demo version to try, it's not the cheapest, but not as expensive as the Lexicon native suite. Very heavy on the processors, but you'd expect that with lush reverb.

Don't forget that the big-boys EQ and compress their reverb returns, an may mix together more than one. Don't just accept your reverb sounds as they are. And learn what the parameters are on a professional reverb unit -most algorithmic reverbs are very configurable, and if you understand how these parameters relate to the real acoustic space that you are trying to synthesise, you will quickly learn how to dial-up the ambience you need for a part.

Don't forget too, that sometimes less is more...

>


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

planetnine said:


> Don't forget too, that sometimes less is more...


Yes, so true, man-with-the-yellow-shades!

:sn:


----------

